# Let's play "guess Ubers first day closing stock price!!"



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll say $30


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It won’t be any better than lyft! Mid $50’s at best.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It won't be any better than lyft! Mid $50's at best.


It's not opening at $50s,

What i can see is they are opening at $45 or so,

Which means that more than likely they will close substantially below that price.

So i'm going to bet that...

<$45 garunteed
75% chance at less than $40


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not opening at $50s,
> 
> What i can see is they are opening at $45 or so,
> 
> ...


The thread header reads as follow: *"guess Ubers first day closing stock price!!"*


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stocks are not my area of expertise, but I don't think stock numbers can be compared directly to each other. Different companies have different number of shares.

Lyft falling from 72 to 52 might be comparible to Uber going from 45 to 30.

Lets just hope this crap doesnt trigger a recession... it feels like a bubble to me


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Only big money makes money. The 200 shares that they have allocated for some drivers at the IPO offering of $45 will really do nothing for the driver. The very best possible outcome in a perfect world would be a double in the price which means after taxes and fees you might make $5k on you $10k investment, if you are able to sell in time, but more than likely you will loose 10 or 20% of your investment short term. The only good choice is to hold long term and see what happens. I for one can not afford to do that, and I am guessing that most drivers can not . Drivers are not wealthy people. Wealthy people do not drive taxis .This was a token move by Uber to appease drivers prior to the IPO without spending money and in fact is just another way to get rich off of the the drivers. My advise is unless you have money to loose and are willing to stay in long term stay away from the IPO.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is the link to their quote. I have it bookmarked.

https://www.nyse.com/quote/XNYS:UBER


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Open 45.00
High 53.70
Close 49.25


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Trade war talks with China in the news today. Hopefully this will scare more people away. Original investors won't make as much off the IPO. That's the best we could hope for. Look out below _
_


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

If you are one to take a long look down the road and be patient (20 years) the market will make you money. One doesn't have to be rich to invest. Do a little research and you may be pleasantly surprised......... Oh - and don't worry about the economy - it's finally getting straightened out.......


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If you want to see some BS, Dara will give a pre IPO plug on CNBC. @ 8am est


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Trade talks with China go badly south there's a possibility below 40 dollars.
Had Uber had not made a big deal out of setting the price at 44-50 early in the week I'm sure they would have gone with 40-45 so they didn't look like they were in retreat anymore than they are. 
They've done all they can to generate a pop but the China talks Lyft tanking and losing 1.1 billion themselves makes it tough.

Pops to 47 then someone shouts sell and ends at 42?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll say $30


$50 today. IPO was oversubscribed.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Open 45.00
> High 53.70
> Close 49.25


This sounds about right to me. I'd wager it fluctuates quite a bit but ends up around $48.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

the real question is in 6 months. when the employees that **** us on the daily can start selling.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have no faith in humanity and believe people are generally stupid by nature. Therefore, with absolutely no desire, I expect closing price to be north of $55 per share. I really hope that I am totally wrong and this POS tanks, but human nature and Idiocracy are against me. Analysts are pushing this right now, they sleep with the underwriters and all have an interest in seeing this turd fly.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$54. $34 in six weeks if it follows Lyft’s path percentage wise.


----------



## AJ Grace (Feb 23, 2017)

$66 - this is based on original valuation of $120b ASA where supply meets demand - China impact on the market will make UBER even more attractive this A.M.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Has to be long term - 20 years or more - to see if driverless cars worked or not. You're betting on driverless cars. That's what the IPO is for. 

These are vogue tech companies though, so it will have wild swings up and down. Buy when it's down, and sell when it's up. Drivers make great insider/day traders. They don't have their finger on the pulse of the industry, they ARE the pulse of the industry. They are already watching their phones all day anyway. 

Woo Hoo! Welcome to Millennial Wall Street.


----------



## AJ Grace (Feb 23, 2017)

LYFT priced its IPO at approx 90% of valuation. UBER is pricing it at 66% of original valuation because they learned from the LYFT mistake. Lyft is 1/5 the size of UBER and trades at $52. UBER can pop much higher that $50


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

$32


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

$60


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$57


Follow the hype


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Why isn't this stock trading yet?

What I mean is why can't I see the stock price?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

$75.10 is my guess.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Why isn't this stock trading yet?
> 
> What I mean is why can't I see the stock price?


It will start around noon according to NYSE COO. He mentioned Alibaba started around noon on their launch. I for one am not working today and deleted my app for the day. Breakfast a 7 mile walk and drinks later tonight. Today I am personally striking against Uber.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I suspect they have Firewalls to prevent a Huge Slide. Over the next few weeks Uber will feel the wisdom of the Old Wall Street maxim. Bulls make money —Bears make money. And Pigs get Slaughtered.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

$51.50. The slide will start next week.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

How soon can I buy puts?


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

31.88


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Already dropped from 45 to 43.


----------



## MyBrothersKeeper (May 10, 2019)

Wow!!! I missed out I that incredible IPO Uber offer where I’d be losing money. This is proof that Uber will never give drivers a fair deal.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

$28


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

njn said:


> Already dropped from 45 to 43.


It actually opened at $42 but has been trending higher. At $44.77 when I just now checked.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm hoping for $0 or even negative if that was even possible but I'll say $49 just as a wild guess


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

So as long as it's below 45 they aren't making any money right?


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

$43.22

Eventually it will be delisted at $0.67


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll say $30





AJ Grace said:


> LYFT priced its IPO at approx 90% of valuation. UBER is pricing it at 66% of original valuation because they learned from the LYFT mistake. Lyft is 1/5 the size of UBER and trades at $52. UBER can pop much higher that $50


I'll just leave this here.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/10/technology/uber-stock-price-ipo.html


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> So as long as it's below 45 they aren't making any money right?


Since it was over subscribed I believe they made their money immediately. It's now a case of whether or not the people that invested in them with their money or other people's money if they're a crappy professionalish investor will make a profit or not.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

MyBrothersKeeper said:


> Wow!!! I missed out I that incredible IPO Uber offer where I'd be losing money. This is proof that Uber will never give drivers a fair deal.


Dara n IPO - "What's important is that _we got our deal done_. We raised over $8bn in primary capital, which is going to be an important engine to grow."
Any interpretations?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

donurs said:


> Dara n IPO - "What's important is that _we got our deal done_. We raised over $8bn in primary capital, which is going to be an important engine to grow."
> Any interpretations?


Paid back investors who wanted out. At current burn rate $8 billion won't last 2 years. Uber needs to find additional capital or vanishes by end of 2020. Dara cannot say that. Btw he kissed his $100 bonus goodbye. Employee trolls suffering, they can't sell during restricted period. Chinese water torture. Slow death.
Drivers reload your weapons. The battle just began but you won the first one. Rejoice


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> So as long as it's below 45 they aren't making any money right?


Which "they" are you asking about?

Some early investors made a killing.

https://mobile.twitter.com/ScottMAustin?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
*Scott Austin
@ScottMAustin
Here's an exclusive look inside Uber's seed round from 2010, one of the greatest startup investments of all time. We have investor docs that show who bet how much -- they paid just $0.009 a share and the return to the IPO is nearly 5000x. #UberIPO*


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> $51.50. The slide will start next week.


VanHalen


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Which "they" are you asking about?
> 
> Some early investors made a killing.
> 
> ...


Uber


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Which "they" are you asking about?
> 
> Some early investors made a killing.
> 
> ...


Not a bad return.... if I was an early investor I would have unloaded everything I could have today and stepped aside for a few months and see if this ship stays afloat.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It won't be any better than lyft! Mid $50's at best.


Opening day lift was over 70.
It went down by Wednesday of the following week to the 50s.
Problem was the people that were buying opening day drove it up.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I bet Dara will step down after this train wreck waiting to happen. I am thinking it will settle in between 30-40.

Funniest thing ever is Lyft is sitting back and not taking much flack like it has always done.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Here is the link to their quote. I have it bookmarked.
> 
> https://www.nyse.com/quote/XNYS:UBER


Thanks for this.
So the started with 147,333,317 shares.
If the get an average of 40.00 per they are looking at less than 6billion on their 90billion "valuation" company.

Seems odd yeah?

Remember, Dara, Travis and the other early entries that got stocks can't sell today.

Guaranteed the prices go up by the time they decide to sell their shares.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Lets just hope this crap doesnt trigger a recession... it feels like a bubble to me


Uber isn't nearly big enough to trigger a recession, regardless of what its stock does.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Unfortunately, I have no faith in humanity and believe people are generally stupid by nature. Therefore, with absolutely no desire, I expect closing price to be north of $55 per share. I really hope that I am totally wrong and this POS tanks, but human nature and Idiocracy are against me. Analysts are pushing this right now, they sleep with the underwriters and all have an interest in seeing this turd fly.


I have told everyone to short...



JimD said:


> If you are one to take a long look down the road and be patient (20 years) the market will make you money. One doesn't have to be rich to invest. Do a little research and you may be pleasantly surprised......... Oh - and don't worry about the economy - it's finally getting straightened out.......


Not even 20 years

Look at what happened at Facebooks IPO and then look at their price now.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> VanHalen


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Limper than John Holmes at the end of his career.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

If Lyft gets down to $44.30 (Currently $51.94) They will have lost half from the top at $88.60

This will be interesting to see how this pricing plays out over the months with both companies.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Limper than John Holmes at the end of his career.


Or something like this - Lyft versus Uber - Smal or not small hands?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

This could test 40 by close.
Looking like they're all jumping.

No one wants to go to the weekend knowing they own Uber stock.?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Should close at 41.50


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Down 6% already 94 to go :smiles:


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Hits 41.6. 

Where are the parachutes on this thing??


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Paid back investors who wanted out. At current burn rate $8 billion won't last 2 years. Uber needs to find additional capital or vanishes by end of 2020. Dara cannot say that. Btw he kissed his $100 bonus goodbye. Employee trolls suffering, they can't sell during restricted period. Chinese water torture. Slow death.
> Drivers reload your weapons. The battle just began but you won the first one. Rejoice


Look at Facebooks current price, after all their screwups, and remember what a total failure their IPO was.

Now, honestly, if you think the price won't rebound at some point to higher than open...I hate to disagree. 
I advised everyone to short this.
Next week is possibly going to be absolutely brutal for UBER 
But we will see what it trades at when the corporate share holders can start selling.

Hell, they should probably be buying every time it dips.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

No one is answering my question. So as long as it's Bellow 45 then uber will not profit from this right?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Closing bell. Uber and Lyft down >7% today. Dow and S&P up >0%-1%. :roflmao:


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RideshareDog said:


> No one is answering my question. So as long as it's Bellow 45 then uber will not profit from this right?


Those who brought in at the " fully subscribed" 44 dollars have lost 7.62% today.

Uber itself made 8 billion. That's it though. No more money from banks or investors. That's about 12 billion less than it expected 2 months ago.

Losing a billion a quarter and a 7.5 billion dollar debt to service.

You can start the count down.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

May 10th
Open: $42.00
Close: $41.60


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Those who brought in 3 years ago at 48.77?
Was that Toyota?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like investors are smarter than Uber thought they would be.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Looks like investors are smarter than Uber thought they would be.


More like the pre-IPO investors were pretty dumb to pay what they did.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> More like the pre-IPO investors were pretty dumb to pay what they did.


Early investors made a killing.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

$6 by the end of the year.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Those who brought in 3 years ago at 48.77?
> Was that Toyota?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I cheated as the markets are closed.
Actual:
Open: 42.00 
High: 45.00 
Low: 41.06 
Close: 41.57


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Early investors made a killing.


Some yes, some no. Alphabet and the Saudis didn't sell any of their stock

Uber's Early Investors Poised to Reap $1.3 Billion in IPO Sale

It's time to build a rideshare app by the drivers for the drivers, turn the ride revenue percentages back to 80%-20% (and move the drivers away from the 55%-45% Lyft and Uber revenue split) with no BS costs on SDCs or other stupid services, wait for Lyft and Uber to die down, and then go up to the real transportation rates and do this right.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

jocker12 said:


>


It's non specific there. Just the gullible.
Another few dollars and it starts hitting the likes of Toyota. Going be some interesting discussions being had now. Uber is a fraud and these guys know it. Do they continue with the charade or take what they can now and leave those stuck with the stock to rot or not.
I'd be cutting my losses and jumping. Their own shareholders will thank them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Open 45.00
> High 53.70
> Close 49.25


LOL, stop doing drugs.



Karen Stein said:


> $75.10 is my guess.


I love a good joke.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol would axe cap invest in uber?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah, I was wrong.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> It's non specific there. Just the gullible.
> Another few dollars and it starts hitting the likes of Toyota. Going be some interesting discussions being had now. Uber is a fraud and these guys know it. Do they continue with the charade or take what they can now and leave those stuck with the stock to rot or not.
> I'd be cutting my losses and jumping. Their own shareholders will thank them.


This makes me think, and I repeat from above - "It's time to build a rideshare app by the drivers for the drivers, turn the ride revenue percentages back to 80%-20% (and move the drivers away from the 55%-45% Lyft and Uber revenue split) with no BS costs on SDCs or other stupid services, wait for Lyft and Uber to die down, and then go up to the real transportation rates and do this right."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> How soon can I buy puts?


Puts are available now.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Lol would axe cap invest in uber?


Dollar Bill and Toyota conspired together for the homeless lady with bicycle to cross the road in front of the Uber self driving Volvo murder car in Arizona.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> View attachment 319268


There's always a silver lining in a cloud.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Some yes, some no. Alphabet and the Saudis didn't sell any of their stock
> 
> Uber's Early Investors Poised to Reap $1.3 Billion in IPO Sale
> 
> It's time to build a rideshare app by the drivers for the drivers, turn the ride revenue percentages back to 80%-20% (and move the drivers away from the 55%-45% Lyft and Uber revenue split) with no BS costs on SDCs or other stupid services, wait for Lyft and Uber to die down, and then go up to the real transportation rates and do this right.


They're long term investors.


----------



## UberVato (Jul 22, 2018)

Me love you long time...give you boom boom long time...
15 dolla... each


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> They're long term investors.


What do you mean by "long term"? If you meant "early investors", the chart in the article has only early investors that sold most of their stock today.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah, I was wrong.


I was wrong too. I thought their hype would fool more people.



jocker12 said:


> What do you mean by "long term"? If you meant "early investors", the chart in the article has only early investors that sold most of their stock today.


Google and the Saudis will still hold Uber stock ten years from now in my opinion. It's a long term play for them.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

This is ****en joke really

Uber is dead make me laugh haha/big guys make money not drivers shame Dana I was thinking you great boss but not check tomorrow market Uber is dead


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

So the 40k appreciation reward I put into the IPO only lost a little over 3k on the first day?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

donurs said:


> Dara n IPO - "What's important is that _we got our deal done_. We raised over $8bn in primary capital, which is going to be an important engine to grow."
> Any interpretations?


We won, regardless of the cost, now what do we do?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

donurs said:


> Dara n IPO - "What's important is that _we got our deal done_. We raised over $8bn in primary capital, which is going to be an important engine to grow."
> Any interpretations?


More growth and more losses.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's IPO performance historically embarrassing. Worse loss of value on IPO date than any other company. 
Lyft's in contract had a higher range and had a much better IPO performance closing above price. 
The big winners original investors who had unrestricted stocks. Most importantly drivers who participated in strike. This is a winner take all and drivers have the momentum. 
Damage to uber's perception by public and investors is irreparable. 
Other big losers, under troll employees wit restricted stocks. These blood sucking leaches in slow torture chamber waiting to be able to sell while stock dropping. Btw, lyft tanked today. 
Uber lyft the party is over. 
Trolls keep licking your wounds. Payback's a bi$h


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Dara's look says it all. Lol.

https://gizmodo.com/congratulations-to-uber-the-worst-performing-ipo-in-us-1834681882


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's stock price is falling faster than their driver rates, ROFL

Just remember, Uber Exec team:

LOWER STOCK PRICE = HIGHER EARNINGS! ? ??

What goes around comes around, I guess.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's stock price is falling faster than their driver rates, ROFL
> 
> Just remember, Uber Exec team:
> 
> ...


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's stock price is falling faster than their driver rates, ROFL
> 
> Just remember, Uber Exec team:
> 
> ...


Maybe they can earn a Stock Slide Badge.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Now, everyone that has a working rideshare app, contact cnbc. Once the public knows that the technology is now old. That anyone with enough marketing dollars can get into the rideshare market that Uber created, the game will be over. It just takes a constant barrage of bad news to knock these shit birds off the perch. Notice how they are focusing on food more than rideshare now. They know rideshare sucks from a revenue standpoint, drivers and passengers hate them. F Uber!


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'll say $30


I'm betting 41.57.



ZenUber said:


> Has to be long term - 20 years or more - to see if driverless cars worked or not. You're betting on driverless cars. That's what the IPO is for.
> 
> These are vogue tech companies though, so it will have wild swings up and down. Buy when it's down, and sell when it's up. Drivers make great insider/day traders. They don't have their finger on the pulse of the industry, they ARE the pulse of the industry. They are already watching their phones all day anyway.
> 
> Woo Hoo! Welcome to Millennial Wall Street.


You got it at least 20+ years for driverless cars with Uber and Lyft or whoever.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Full blown driverless cars is never going to happen. 5 years ago they said it would be fully up and running by 2019 and they aren't even close. Tests have mostly been huge failures and have even resulted in a couple deaths. The closest thing we are going to see to driverless cars are limited transports on their own contained road/track. Heck, they can't even make the light rail "driverless" and that thing is on train tracks. I said it 5 years ago and I'll say it again, NOT GONNA HAPPEN !!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 319450


Frame this. Excellent ?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Google and the Saudis&#8230;


&#8230;plus Facebook = The Axis of Evil


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Stocks are not my area of expertise, but I don't think stock numbers can be compared directly to each other. Different companies have different number of shares.
> 
> Lyft falling from 72 to 52 might be comparible to Uber going from 45 to 30.
> 
> Lets just hope this crap doesnt trigger a recession... it feels like a bubble to me


The " UBER BUBBLE "!

" NO NEED TO POP " !

( flying cars !)



dirtylee said:


> the real question is in 6 months. when the employees that @@@@ us on the daily can start selling.


Strike Time ?



dirtylee said:


> the real question is in 6 months. when the employees that @@@@ us on the daily can start selling.


Strike Time ?



dirtylee said:


> the real question is in 6 months. when the employees that @@@@ us on the daily can start selling.


Strike Time ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> <$45 garunteed
> 75% chance at less than $40


Shoot...

Was close thou,

My guess is 25% chance of being between $40-$45 a share.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Stocks are not my area of expertise, but I don't think stock numbers can be compared directly to each other. Different companies have different number of shares.
> 
> Lyft falling from 72 to 52 might be comparible to Uber going from 45 to 30.
> 
> Lets just hope this crap doesnt trigger a recession... it feels like a bubble to me


Recession? If uber triggers or indicates a recession we really are screwed beyond belief..........Rideshare is legit but these clown companies are steadily ruining it. Screw Fuber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

donurs said:


> Dara n IPO - "What's important is that _we got our deal done_. We raised over $8bn in primary capital, which is going to be an important engine to grow."
> Any interpretations?


What's important is that now this shitshow has gone public I can soon sell my shares and GTFO of Dodge.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber is getting rocked today it's at $41.....$40.....$39....$38....$37.85


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Let’s play “guess Uber’s second day closing price”. I’m thinking $34.75.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Let's play "guess Uber's second day closing price". I'm thinking $34.75.


Lyft is getting pummeled too.........$48 I think right now.........


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft stock: $87...$86...$85...$84...$83...$82...$81....$80...$79...$78...$77...$76....$75....$74...$73...$72...$71...$70...$69...$68...$67...$66...$65...$64...$63...$62...$61...$60...$59...$58...$57...$56...$55...$54...$53...$52...$51...$50...$49...$48...$47...$46...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Open 45.00
> High 53.70
> Close 49.25


ROFLMAO


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Last week I said "when river sounds it carries water" and uber trolls jumped all over me. Well, their efforts are futile specifically when millions retweet posts like these. Where are trolls now. Licking their wounds and suffering like in a Chinese water torture chamber watching their bounty vanish while they can't sell restricted stocks. Here have some fun.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> So the 40k appreciation reward I put into the IPO only lost a little over 3k on the first day?


OMG After only two days, already down over 7k. Come on Uber, we can only claim 3k against ordinary income in a calender year.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Some yes, some no. Alphabet and the Saudis didn't sell any of their stock
> 
> Uber's Early Investors Poised to Reap $1.3 Billion in IPO Sale
> 
> It's time to build a rideshare app by the drivers for the drivers, turn the ride revenue percentages back to 80%-20% (and move the drivers away from the 55%-45% Lyft and Uber revenue split) with no BS costs on SDCs or other stupid services, wait for Lyft and Uber to die down, and then go up to the real transportation rates and do this right.


The hardest part (I've found) is getting the insurance per ride. Otherwise, the software is easy. Heck, even the advertising now is easy thanks to Uber/Lyft drivers already ready to jump ship. Imagine every ride you (as the driver) say "hey, why'd you get a ride on Uber/Lyft, haven't you heard of XYZ that's cheaper and better pay for drivers?" I'm sure the Bounce team figured this out in San Diego already where they operate.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> The hardest part (I've found) is getting the insurance per ride. Otherwise, the software is easy. Heck, even the advertising now is easy thanks to Uber/Lyft drivers already ready to jump ship. Imagine every ride you (as the driver) say "hey, why'd you get a ride on Uber/Lyft, haven't you heard of XYZ that's cheaper and better pay for drivers?" I'm sure the Bounce team figured this out in San Diego already where they operate.


I don't think anybody can make it cheaper, but what can be done is to reverse the revenue percentages because Uber and Lyft still charge an important amount of money for every single ride, and a third platform still have some cushion to play with. Reversing the rates is what will make the drivers jump ship, and without the drivers, Uber and Lyft have no business. Without drivers available, riders will also be forced to follow the platform with the drivers.

Because both are obsessed with self driving fantasies, food delivery jungle, scooters and bicycle junk, they cannot reverse the rates, and that is vital to keep the drivers active.

One of the secrets is to keep it simple like Uber and Lyft were at their beginning (when they didn't have per ride insurance quota like they have today).

The software requires 4 apps (riders, drivers, iOS and Android versions) with 
*Basic features to build an app like Uber for customers:*

Geolocation and routing.
Payment integration.
Registration and personal data management.
Call or text the driver right from the app.
Push notifications.
Ride cost estimation.
Top-notch UI and UX design.
*Advanced features:*

Scheduling a ride in advance.
Booking a ride for others.
Splitting a fare with companions
*Basic features to create Uber app for drivers:*

Driver reports.
Advanced route optimization.
Personal profile editing.
'Active / Inactive' option (active drivers are visible on the map, inactive aren't).
Calling to a passenger from the app.
Generating daily / monthly reports of past bookings and earnings.
*Advanced features:*

Driver destinations.
Free cancellation within a set period of time.
Heat maps.
Here is an estimated cost for the work - https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/esti...much-does-it-cost-to-develop-an-app-like-uber


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

You can get the best app architecture totally free. Just sign up 100,000 potential drivers and several big software developers with partner up.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> I don't think anybody can make it cheaper, but what can be done is to reverse the revenue percentages because Uber and Lyft still charge an important amount of money for every single ride, and a third platform still have some cushion to play with. Reversing the rates is what will make the drivers jump ship, and without the drivers, Uber and Lyft have no business. Without drivers available, riders will also be forced to follow the platform with the drivers.
> 
> Because both are obsessed with self driving fantasies, food delivery jungle, scooters and bicycle junk, they cannot reverse the rates, and that is vital to keep the drivers active.
> 
> ...


good post from one of our smarter members.

well done sir!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> You can get the best app architecture totally free. Just sign up 100,000 potential drivers and several big software developers with partner up.


Then it should be so easy for your Tweeter account to get a hundred thousand drivers signed onto your imaginary digital network.

OOPS!! All hat no cattle.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Just sign up 100,000 potential drivers


Free is a mental trap. There are ways to make money that few individuals could invest in app and further system development. Without name recognition, nobody can get over 1000, maybe 2000 drivers support.



got a p said:


> well done sir!


The funny thing is that if anybody goes this route, the goal is to eliminate Uber and Lyft, not to make them adjust back to reasonable rates. The moment there is a third platform with a well-structured plan to give drivers what is good for them and makes rideshare safe and enjoyable for all parties, Uber and Lyft need to go away because facing such a threat it could make them get together and do anything to convince local authorities to block any potential competitor.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> I don't think anybody can make it cheaper, but what can be done is to reverse the revenue percentages because Uber and Lyft still charge an important amount of money for every single ride, and a third platform still have some cushion to play with. Reversing the rates is what will make the drivers jump ship, and without the drivers, Uber and Lyft have no business. Without drivers available, riders will also be forced to follow the platform with the drivers.
> 
> Because both are obsessed with self driving fantasies, food delivery jungle, scooters and bicycle junk, they cannot reverse the rates, and that is vital to keep the drivers active.
> 
> ...


Wow, you've put some thought into this! I think whichever of Uber or Lyft does the following will be the most profitable company, and consequently make the highest stock moves and earnings for shareholders: simply cut all that expensive R&D into pie-in-the-sky driverless car tech and side ventures, and instead focus on their primary business. They can also cut costs dramatically in that primary business - no need for advanced server operations and algorithms, keep it simple so it can be managed by a small team of IT. The IT team could be based in a reasonably-priced city in the U.S., no need for San Francisco anymore.

I'm interested in being their competitor with the low-cost/high-value product. So, here's what I've built:

*Basic features to build an app like Uber for customers*
all the items you listed

*Basic features to create Uber app for drivers*
Active / Inactive option - active drivers are visible on the [rider's] map, inactive aren't
Can text the passenger from the app - calling not integrated yet (because I don't want to share passenger/driver real phone numbers, and I didn't pay for the service to hide real phone numbers - will make this a future feature)
Not in your list: an admin mode to pay the drivers weekly -- untested but theoretically it works

*Advanced features*
Free cancellation within a set period of time

Everything else you listed is something I didn't build yet but would implement pending this taking off.

In some markets, like San Diego, where _Bounce_ is trying to compete, I see that prices are too low already. _Bounce_ for example charges one penny less per mile/minute than U/L in that market. Not a lot of wiggle room to compete on price, but yes we could increase pay to the driver quite easily. In other markets, like mine in Bozeman Montana (college town and summer/winter tourism), the U/L prices are high enough to offer meaningful cuts to the passenger (~15%) _and_ meaningful pay increases to the driver (~15%).

I'm of course not the only person to realize this, thus _Bounce_ and others, and foreign competitor _Bolt _(formerly _Taxify_). Maybe they were founded by small tech teams too, which would keep costs waaaay down.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> good post from one of our smarter members.
> 
> well done sir!


Uber lyft have negative cash flow and at current burn rate IPO captured capital won't last 2 years. Therefore, reversing rates is a false hope. In fact rates will continue to drop in order to slow burn rate. This is a fact.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> Everything else you listed is something I didn't build yet but would implement pending this taking off.


As much as I want to keep showing other drivers how this could be done, we should move this in private and use the "conversations" section.



No Prisoners said:


> In fact rates will continue to drop in order to slow burn rate


From Uber and Lyft point of view, this is the most logical next step, with the mention that while rates will drop, riders will end up paying more.

So let's say, for a ride that used to be *$30 a year ago ($22 to the driver - $8 to the platform)* and is *$35 today ($20 to the driver - $15 to the platform)*, Uber and Lyft will go to *$40 next year ($17 to the driver - $23 to the platform)* using only driver's assets.

The rider only sees an increase in cost it doesn't like while the driver suffers a drop and this is happening only because both platforms need to compensate for the BS only burning money self driving cars unit, other fluctuations they encounter from all the other apps (Pool, Eats, Freight, Jump - scooters and bikes) and in Uber's case, overseas operations like India and/or Brazil.
Edit - also driver incentives for a "personalized" number of rides to block them on Uber or Lyft for the entire week, and rider "discounts" to have them use a platform instead of the other.



No Prisoners said:


> reversing rates is a false hope


For Uber and Lyft yes, because of the reasons listed above.

If a competitor keeps it simple and immediately reverses the rates, and instead of the $20 to the driver - $15 to the platform from a $35 ride today, it will split it $26.25 to the driver - $8.75 to the platform, many drivers will beg for coverage in their area. Because the platforms kept increasing their riders charges, they've also created a cushion any competitor could use in its favor to pay the drivers better. And that is key. With no cars available on the app and for the same charge (they've already got adjusted to by Uber and Lyft), riders will switch in an instant, because the network is already there, but on a different platform.

I accept every single driver has a different psychology and set of values in doing this (that's why is so difficult to get them to agree to a general direction), but every single individual likes the better split, especially when using their own assets.

It is important to keep it simple and set the right direction towards drivers benefits, because there is where riders safety comes from. Growth needs patience and consistency.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Free is a mental trap. There are ways to make money that few individuals could invest in app and further system development. Without name recognition, nobody can get over 1000, maybe 2000 drivers support.
> 
> The funny thing is that if anybody goes this route, the goal is to eliminate Uber and Lyft, not to make them adjust back to reasonable rates. The moment there is a third platform with a well-structured plan to give drivers what is good for them and makes rideshare safe and enjoyable for all parties, Uber and Lyft need to go away because facing such a threat it could make them get together and do anything to convince local authorities to block any potential competitor.


Actually any new smart model should use uber lyf appropriately to gain access. The goal should not be to take them down, rather use them against themselves. They already have a network which if tapped strategically can catapult the new platform. 
Use their strength and weaknesses to your advantage, then the current models will implode.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Actually any new smart model should use uber lyf appropriately to gain access. *The goal should not be to take them down*, rather use them against themselves. They already have a network which if tapped strategically can catapult the new platform.
> Use their strength and weaknesses to your advantage, *then the current models will implode*.


I see where you are coming from, but IMO when trying to interfere with their wrong approach and accelerate the fall, at some point you'll need to play by the same rules, and that will force you into the same model. I will remind how people's trust in what you're doing is essential.

A potential competitor can try to take over from Uber and Lyft by doing the same crap, or be better, learn from Ubers and Lyfts mistakes, and go in the right direction.

The main networks I see are the drivers and the riders. I've put the drivers first because they provide the service, the reason for the platforms to name themselves "drivers agents" and not "riders agents".

IMO, a third platform needs to focus on great service with a guaranteed better payment for the drivers and not on hurting the other platforms to accelerate their fall. The public just started to discover the humongous lie surrounding Uber and Lyft, and the stock motion is a consequence to that. The same public, with their present knowledge, will support a platform built by the drivers as long as that service would bring enough revenue to the drivers, according to the present business realities.

Things must go in the right direction, with a focus on playing your game rather than trying to disrupt others game.

While I understand your strategy, I took the liberty to underline a relatively conflicting concept in your comment, because "a model implosion" regarding their revenue split and all of their adjacent business involvements, will lead to imminent bankruptcy.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i love it! you guys totally get it. i've been harping for months about how uber/lyft already HAS the drivers on the road everywhere. they burned all that money to do so. the new third company doesn't have to burn a dime or offer incentices to get drivers on the road. all they need are hubs and insurance.

all drivers have to do is pass checkrs' background check, go to the hub and get their cars passed inspection, download the app and grab a couple stickers. 

then bye bye to uber and lyft using driver pay to fund autonomous and flying taxi technology. 

the new company will make massive profits, and tbh i used to like u/l but they've broken the camels back and turned happy/good natured 40 hr/week drivers into dreary eyed, overworked 70hr/week slaves.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> i love it! you guys totally get it. i've been harping for months about how uber/lyft already HAS the drivers on the road everywhere. they burned all that money to do so. the new third company doesn't have to burn a dime or offer incentices to get drivers on the road. all they need are hubs and insurance.
> 
> all drivers have to do is pass checkrs' background check, go to the hub and get their cars passed inspection, download the app and grab a couple stickers.
> 
> ...


Uber created everything that's needed to start a new platform with drivers and riders. 
No need to reinvent the wheel. All uber lyft drivers would sign up for any platform that pays equitably and they would be more than willing to use uber to sign up passengers. 
Imagine uber lyft paying drivers to pickup riders to be poached. 
Use uber's platform against itself.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber created everything that's needed to start a new platform with drivers and riders.
> No need to reinvent the wheel. All uber lyft drivers would sign up for any platform that pays equitably and they would be more than willing to use uber to sign up passengers.
> Imagine uber lyft paying drivers to pickup riders to be poached.
> Use uber's platform against itself.


We're still waiting to see your imaginary digital platform. And the WSJ coverage. And your press releases.

Was it just fake news from Mr. All Hat No Cattle?


----------

